# Cheaters gonna cheat



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

This isn't a name and shame thread, but one in which we can laugh at bad attempts to cheat or people how have the wrong idea about rules and continue to stick by them to the death.

Right i'll get started, this kid how im talking about is one year older than me but he's either plain stupid or a very dirty cheat.

1.You cant use psychic powers against his tau becuase they dont have any, "where does it say this?" in the codex he doesnt own.
2.you cant use that model its bases of another model (i.e. conversion , using it to represent something) . but rather than point this at the start he will do it when the captain lysander model representing a terminator captain with power hammer ect. is in combat with his ultimate anti-psyker tau.
3.when the fifth edition was first out he decided to use what he thought were some of the rules from that (despite that he still doesn't own any rule books and never has) but mostly twisted versions of them i.e. my shield drone can see your predator so my hammerhead can fire through 2 hills and a building to destroy it.
4. the rail gun on a hammerhead is strength 1 ap large blast and is instant hit, (i think he got this from the tau thin air codex)

so there a few example feel free to post what ever your experience with cheats has been and what they've done,

thanks 

Lemage.x


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

You are really mad at him and want to disguise it as a "laugh at cheaters" thread? I don't really see a point in starting a "hate people who try to cheat since they don't know the rules" thread to be honest, as it isn't funny, just sad (both cheating, and you starting a thread since a "kid" didn't know the rules and want us to laugh at him) to be honest.

I don't know any players that intentionally cheats, and in the chanses it happens it is because they don't know the rules 100%, which is ok as I just point it out, and they are all fine with it. Lucky me 

If you want funny "trying to cheat historys" from me it would be when we didn't know the rules after starting out, and my friend was 100% sure that his wraithlord could go in sqaud with the wraithguard because it was pictured in the codex, and it was cover saves and then armour saves, with fortune of
course! Oh, and we didnt know how wound allocation on nobs worked, which I assume you can guess made for some wierd allocations


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

did i mention the fact he only implemented "the rules he didnt know " half way through the game" and these were repeated over the greater course of 4 years.
even another member of the school club showed him the tau codex and he still came up with his crap.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I understand that you get frustrated/angry, anyone would, but making a thread to laugh at him isn't much better. you should step up an either, force him to play by the rules (help him if he is willing), or you can elect to not play with him. 
Myself I woud not play with him, especially if he has done this for 4 years, and wait till he eventually decides to play by the rules, or ignore him


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

he did decide to play by the rules, then decided to go against it, but he is no loss , he is one of the few people to get thrown out a gw , for calling the manager several rude words for trying to help him, as the manager thought he was new to the game.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I was told by an experienced player that I couldn't move my predator tank when it was assaulted by genestealers. (one of my first games). This self same player apparently didn't know how to use FNP with his death guard. 
Whenever I hit his deathguard with AP 1 and 2 weapons, and whenever I hit and wounded with PF's in CC, he'd still use FNP. I only killed maybe two or three of them for the entire game. The majority of his units were Death Guard, so I was screwed from the start.

The only reason I didn't call him on those times were because I was still inexperienced with the rules


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly, it's a simple subject for me. If you know the rules and they dont, you should help him/her by showing them. Use your books, go online, whatever it takes to help that person out. If they continue to disagree and say they want to use their own rules then that is fine. (Pay attention now, this is the key part!) DONT PLAY AGAINST THEM. If you consider them constantly cheating and they wont play the game with the actual rules then it's simple, just dont play with them.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

that was the problem really, 3 of those are from the same game, the other was my first game against him (psyker ). but hes pulled alot of this crap on other people , he knew the rules . and the only time he didnt pull this crap was when he played the other Tau player . so he knew something but next game he started again.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been playing on and off for years, still trying to throw off the shackles of 3rd edition rules. FNP still confuses me some times as well!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The last few times I thought someone was blatantly trying to cheat it turned out they weren't... they were just playing with a new dex :cray: I would blame Matt Ward but one of these times it was actually Robin Cruddace: the first time I had a manticore used against me I just couldn't believe it could fire D3 S10 large blasts *and* fire them directly. I still think that's unforgivable: the whole point of the manticore is that its a barrage...
I now view taking manticores as cheating (same as even mentioning Dark Excommunication in a game against daemons.. let alone using it).

The funniest cheating I've ever had used against me however was in my intro game (I was getting back into the hobby). My fried (as he was to become) moved his orks 6" and jumped into a truck... moved the truck 18" forward , jumped his orks out of the truck and assaulted me. I was dead in a turn.
This is doubly funny from my perspective because I had last played in 2nd ed where this sort of thing was the norm (everything was incredibly nasty at what it did, but sucked at everything else) and I was later to become a GW staffer where I only ever won a single intro game: the staff tend to bend the rules or give endless re-roles to let the customer win (no-one wants to get into a hobby if their only experience is being stomped by an experienced player)... the one time I did win was because the kid steadfastly refused all rerolls and couldn't pass the 2+ saves I ended giving all his orks (literally the worst rolling I've ever seen), but then he was massively enthusiastic about his loss and got into the hobby anyway


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

There is one guy who was obsessed that his khorne beserkers had 5 attacks each, and also has a habit of having really good dice rolls (as he picks up most of the dice no matter the number) but... the annoying thing is when a unit of death company took out the ultra powerful nob squad, he just refused to play even though he had most of his orks still around.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

I find ruler creeping more aggrivating than people not knowing / making up rules as they go.

I have been playing for a long time, I can judge 12' in my sleep. If I move a unit 14' away from an enemy and they're in assault range somehow when they're measuring I somehow feel like an ass telling them there's no way that was 12'.

Another point, do you guys let your opponent place your blast templates? Say you're firing an ordanance weapon on his side of the table, do you just hand it to him and take what he says for truth or do you walk around and waste the time placing it yourself? I've found it almost to be bad manners in a casual game to do the latter, however i've been straight up jipp'd out of hits by doing so.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Gotta love the Calgar that has a 3+ Invul and 4 AP 2 shots. Gotta love the Tigerius that casts 5 powers a turn, including multiple PSA's. Gotta love the Commissar that shoots a squad mate 6 times in a row to pass a Ld test. Gotta love a 50man Guardsmen squad where EVERYONE has a power weapon. Gotta love the fast Chimeras. Gotta love the lists that go over 200 points past the limit. The list goes on and on... by the same guy.

I mean its ok, I'll play that game. Its just a little sad that he's been corrected on these things every time he plays. But the next game or even a few turns later he'll do it again. The funny part is the guy probably has a W/L/D record of around 2/14/4. And that's with him pulling that on the some of the newer players at the shop. Poor guy, if you're gonna cheat, cheat to win.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dude, Ravner, its a tabletop game. The only bad manners I can see is breaking one or more of your models if your army is getting slaughtered. 

I wouldn't let my opponent place the blast templates because i'd be sure that they would screw me out of a few hits. Bad manners or no


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

My favorite moment of someone cheating? Guy I'm playing plays a Basalisk-heavy Imperial Guard army. So after some 5-odd direct hits, I became suspicious. I took out a couple of squads of his with my Ironclad, so the poor guy got pretty pissed. He threw the scatter-die down a little too hard out of anger, and lo and behold! It cracked open. There was a ring of lead, which is pretty heavy in and of itself, on both of the direct hit icons. The guy is banned from our FLGS now.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Minizke1 said:


> My favorite moment of someone cheating? Guy I'm playing plays a Basalisk-heavy Imperial Guard army. So after some 5-odd direct hits, I became suspicious. I took out a couple of squads of his with my Ironclad, so the poor guy got pretty pissed. He threw the scatter-die down a little too hard out of anger, and lo and behold! It cracked open. There was a ring of lead, which is pretty heavy in and of itself, on both of the direct hit icons. The guy is banned from our FLGS now.


Wouldn't that make it less likely to roll a hit?


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Tim/Steve said:


> The last few times I thought someone was blatantly trying to cheat it turned out they weren't... they were just playing with a new dex :cray: I would blame Matt Ward


Nah! Using one of Ward's more broken, OP 'dexes isn't cheating, it just makes all your victories meaningless because nothing about his books are externally balanced vs the other armies he hasn't fucked-up yet!



Tim/Steve said:


> I now view taking manticores as cheating (same as even mentioning Dark Excommunication in a game against daemons.. let alone using it).


Well, Warp Quake is easily far worse and anyone who sits there, smugly exclaiming how they "are the awsumest and u ur teh sucks 'cause u can't play teh game!" after pulling a turn 1 Quakeshunt against daemons desveres to burn in a carfire for their amazing douchebagery! (fire to be lit by the poor daemon player who had to endure the embarressing tirade and mocking of their entire life being a failure)

*NB: okay, I didn't really tell him to go die in a car fire, just to let me know if he ever finds his testicles 'cause his balls obviously aren't big enough for the doctor to see and tell him they actually exist...



Tim/Steve said:


> The funniest cheating I've ever had used against me however was in my intro game (I was getting back into the hobby). My fried (as he was to become) moved his orks 6" and jumped into a truck... moved the truck 18" forward , jumped his orks out of the truck and assaulted me. I was dead in a turn...
> ...I was later to become a GW staffer where I only ever won a single intro game: the staff tend to bend the rules or give endless re-roles to let the customer win (no-one wants to get into a hobby if their only experience is being stomped by an experienced player)...


Hey, I was legendary when I worked at our old GW for having the worst luck ever!
Me: "Okay mate, here goes my Warboss with his 'big-scary-jaws-of-life-glove' and because it's really BIG he'll hit your shiny verminatorz on a 3+!"
*rolls dice*
Little Timmy: 'So, if you need a 3,4,5 or 6, why did you roll 1's on all five dice?
Manager Dave who's watching: *laughing uncontrollably*
Me: 'It's my special ability apparently... Now let me explain what your power fists do to a big, fat green tomato...:hang1:

And don't ever give me those space marines... We kept track at one point; 43 failed saves in a row!:thank_you: (that of corse, included the termies.)
At least it gave all our new kids a real confidence boost when they could always come and tell me that if I wanted, they'd teach me how to play as space marines!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nave Senrag said:


> Wouldn't that make it less likely to roll a hit?


The direct hit icons are opposite each other, so I suppose that in a sense you're right. Regardless, he was attempting to cheat. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

My friend hit my other friends rhino with a lascannon and destroyed it. The catch was he said that his entire squad of berserkers inside, died. I laughed so hard


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The classic: move those foot slogging assault troops 7-8" a turn. Or, move them 6" then "change your mind" and move them back to about 1" in front of where they originally where, then move forward 6" again.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

- 'You have a lot of models for 1,500 points.' 

- '...I thought this was 2,000?' 

- '...'


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

There is a guy in local area who inch pinches and quickly picks up dice that are blatenetly fails in hope you would not see the results. 

He never has an army list written out and constantly looks through his codex when he is being beaten. He then jumps up and shouts out, im glad armed them with that weapon or armour or whatever it is.

Also when he does lose he gets extremley pissed and walks outside and hits the walls and then threatens people.

Just to top it all off he brags about it to me and my friend. What f***ing jerk.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, I've met a guy once that had a gold ring he wore that said he was "Undefeated in Warhammer". Supposedly, he'd won 100 games in a row and his Dwarf "Slayer" army had never been beaten. Once he had explained this to me, I said, "Well, let's have a game then, I'm keen to see how you pull this off." He then said that he would rather not play, since noone in our area was up to his level in playing skill or sportsmanship. 

Okay, this is a guy I had never played against, sporting a gold ring that said he was unbeaten, telling me about sportsmanship. The balls on this guy.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Played a guy at Ard Boyz. The store owner said "watch that guy, he cheats!". 3 people came up to me after I got paired up with him saying "watch him, he cheats!". His list was found to be way over points before the tourney (his was the only list checked).

He played the original list anyway (after being corrected on several things). He moved a Trukk straight through his immobilised Trukk, 23" when I was talking to someone.

He placed more models in a mob than his list showed (15 boyz lose 8 to a battlecannon and 9 still get into combat...WTF?!).

His equipment on some units was illegal.

He was a douchebag.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't get why people cheat. Sure you'll win, but at the cost of almost no one playing games with you?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I can say I've ever been cheated. People have unintentionally stuffed up on rules, but they haven't cheated me. Or perhaps I'm too trusting?


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I always like the people who say units with jetpacks ALWAYS take dangerous tests on difficult terrain even when I declare they aren't using their pack.

Or the people that are 1 in from me and roll a 1 to get into close combat and then say they are in assault, but even after I let them have it they then say all the models can move up to 6 in to get into cc, and then they take it a step further yet again by saying the game checks for the 2in to fight rule after they all move but before combat begins...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe i'm being silly or i'm misinterpretting or something but i can't see anything wrong here. 




Cyleune said:


> Or the people that are 1 in from me and roll a 1 to get into close combat and then say they are in assault,
> 
> Surely a unit that rolled a 1" on what i'm assuming is a difficult terrain test and is found to be exactly 1" from the enemy can charge.
> 
> ...



Reguardless of this inch squeezing on a 1" assault, the defenders will still react and have to move into combat where possible anyway applying the exact same rules for moving. In theory you could have a model 12" from the enemy and he could still get into base contact for combat, as long as the model closest to the enemy is 6" or less away from the enemy (or d6 inches when in difficult terrain).


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

more matt ward hate on grey knights :_:

back on the topic there was on guy who got ban last month of loaded dice, he was using a deathwing temi army and set up his dice so he never got 1's

but the evil player who shall not be named also throw normal dice in the mix and acted very nice to everyone and did no other ways of cheating. Thus it took a long time before he was caught, he had won many tournaments and was almost in the regional team.

It will be interesting so see what happens to him, l have even heard a rumour they might do dice test's on everyone dice before the tournament and those who are found to be loaded will be ban.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

When I first started playing Ogre Kingdoms, I showed up with two separate lists to play the store expert. He had an almost undefeated chaos daemons list and I was very nervous. We played and to my astonishment, I won. Afterwards, I looked over my army and noticed I had fielded both lists. Noone caught it because it was such a new army book. I apologized to the guy and told him what happened and we had a rematch in which he won by a large margin.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

sybarite said:


> more matt ward hate on grey knights :_:
> 
> back on the topic there was on guy who got ban last month of loaded dice, he was using a deathwing temi army and set up his dice so he never got 1's
> 
> ...



Instead of testing dice your TO should just add the cost of a brick of dice to the admission fee and everybody gets new dice that must be used.

Dice cheaters should be stoned.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Wouldn't they have to order overstock for the month for it?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You not knowing the rules does not make them cheaters.



Cyleune said:


> Or the people that are 1 in from me and roll a 1 to get into close combat and then say they are in assault





BRB Page 36 said:


> Note that is a model stopped 1" away from the enemy in the Movement phase or Shooting phase, it can Assault even if its unit rolls a double 1 on it's difficult terrain.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

We don't accept 1's to get into Close Combat either. Since you can't be within an inch, you'd have to be exactly 1" away. Consensus here is that just won't happen and no leeway is given.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> Dice cheaters should be stoned.


no they should be Diced with their loaded dice. and if possible metal dice.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Styro-J said:


> We don't accept 1's to get into Close Combat either. Since you can't be within an inch, you'd have to be exactly 1" away. Consensus here is that just won't happen and no leeway is given.



Wait, so if have leftover movement in the movement phase. IE I rolled a 6 on difficult terrain to move and moved forwards but stopped at an inch away ( say i used 4" of my movement to get there) 
You wouldn't allow me to assault if i rolled a 1 on my diff terrain test to assault?


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Nothing says you can use left over movement in any other phase, that's a no go. You moved forward, stopped over 1" away (almost guaranteed), rolled double 1's for movement, failed to make it into combat. Even if you didn't have to roll for movement in the movement phase and you didn't use all of your movement, rolling 1's is a failure for assaulting through terrain.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The Assault rules specifically cover this. If you stop 1" away during your movement phase, you automatically get into assault even if you roll snake eyes.BRB pg 36, right column, 1st paragraph, last sentence.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> The Assault rules specifically cover this. If you stop 1" away during your movement phase, you automatically get into assault even if you roll snake eyes.BRB pg 36, right column, 1st paragraph, last sentence.



Okay i get this, but what i am hearing is that if you are so much as a millimeter in either direction then you have made an illegal move because you have either moved within an inch of an enemy during the movement phase or are a millimeter short of an assault.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Okay i get this, but what i am hearing is that if you are so much as a millimeter in either direction then you have made an illegal move because you have either moved within an inch of an enemy during the movement phase or are a millimeter short of an assault.


This. Because getting exactly 1" away is too hard to do.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> This. Because getting exactly 1" away is too hard to do.


But that is absolutely not what the rules are supposed to be. You're not allowed to come within an 1" of someone, but you can be exactly 1" away from someone as that is not within an inch. Then you can roll double 1 and assault as per the rules on assaulting. Saying you can't do it just shows that your playgroup doesn't understand the rules and makes me wonder what else you're just playing differently just because. The coming within an inch isn't a guessing game, you can measure it you know.

I think that's where a lot of 'cheating' comes from. I would have no compulsion against moving right up to a model 1" away then assaulting it, Styros group this is cheating, when it is clearly not.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

But its getting "exactly" 1 inch away that is the hard part. More likely then not you are going to be off by just a millimeter (or smaller) or so in either direction. Sure its legal to do it, but its only applicable in very rare occasions. Like a full 24" Ram with a Wave Serpent, it just isn't likely.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> But its getting "exactly" 1 inch away that is the hard part. More likely then not you are going to be off by just a millimeter (or smaller) or so in either direction. Sure its legal to do it, but its only applicable in very rare occasions. Like a full 24" Ram with a Wave Serpent, it just isn't likely.


That's a pretty lame attitude. The only time this sort of ruling would be relevant is if there's doubt about the legality of a very important assault. 

Warhammer is a gentleman's game. There's nothing wrong with saying "I move my guys so they are 1 inch away from you, guaranteeing my charge." when you can clearly see your opponent has sufficient movement. Saying that it's practically physically impossible is crappe. If he have the movement, just agree that he's using it optimally. Wether it's actually possible have nothing to do with the game.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Now we're getting to the basis of the problem. About 1/3 of the players here are dicks about the game trying to be as "competitive" as possible. The rest of us really wouldn't mind in the slightest. But in order to stop arguments from springing up all the time (every week) the manager posted the house rule that roll of a 1 to assault auto-fail. Otherwise, sure its possible and legal, just too easy to get dicked out on.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> Now we're getting to the basis of the problem. About 1/3 of the players here are dicks about the game trying to be as "competitive" as possible. The rest of us really wouldn't mind in the slightest. But in order to stop arguments from springing up all the time (every week) the manager posted the house rule that roll of a 1 to assault auto-fail. Otherwise, sure its possible and legal, just too easy to get dicked out on.


How is that possibly easy to get dicked on? You just move your guys up to 1" away, hey presto the rules say Its fine. I just cannot fathom how anyone has ever got dicked out of that rule.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Then I glad for you. That either A) you can readily measure you guys are exactly 1" away down to the smallest decimal, or B) you have those kinds of assholes in your gaming group.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> Then I glad for you. That either A) you can readily measure you guys are exactly 1" away down to the smallest decimal, or B) you have those kinds of assholes in your gaming group.


Here's the secret, I don't measure, just move my guys up have a quick 'These guys are stopping an 1" short of them' 'Cool' and that's it done. I can only assume people who don't accept this are socially retarded in some way so why bother playing them at all.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Here's the secret, I don't measure, just move my guys up have a quick 'These guys are stopping an 1" short of them' 'Cool' and that's it done. I can only assume people who don't accept this are socially retarded in some way so why bother playing them at all.



This, one thousand times, this.

Best way to rid your group of dicks is to not provide them with an opponent.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Back on topic hey lads?


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

While I am not well enough to go out and play games and my 40k armies are long dead. While I plan to get a Grey Knights army... I'm a bit upset that rules they've been given are considered cheating. Dark Excommunication is there for Daemons. Grey Knights were designed to fight Daemons. They are kitted out to fight them. That's why they have no AP weapons.

I wouldn't wanna get an army and to be hated just because the rules have been made like that. I just like their uniqueness.


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

@Troublehalf: Don't let anyone stop you from starting an army you like, because you have the feeling, they are hated. If you go by that, you will never start any army. There is always someone, who has a complaint why this army is OP and cheating, or that army is a lame one trick pony. That's just the way, the world is. Screw other people's opinions, play what you like 

OT: I was once witness how a kid (around 13 or so) tried to convince his buddy to start 40k. They had a test game in a GW, and this kid just made up rules. His Marines could walk 8 inches instead of 6, because they were (qoute) "genetically altered to run, fight and shoot". He pulled of some of that crap, always hitting on 2+ etc. He cheated on his buddy, while trying to get him into the hobby. What a prick.
I could convince the shop owner to throw him out and ban that little punk for a month from the store....


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Instead of testing dice your TO should just add the cost of a brick of dice to the admission fee and everybody gets new dice that must be used.


l will send him your recommendation.

to be honest l don't mind if anyone test my dice as long as it's not the cut in half test. The guy who did this l had only vs once, the funny thing was l gave the guy an 8/10 for player score as he was a very nice guy but it never even cross my mind that he loaded his dice. l just thought he was very lucky.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Surely with die like that he should've failed LD tests at some point???


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Zerodyme619 said:


> @Troublehalf: Don't let anyone stop you from starting an army you like, because you have the feeling, they are hated. If you go by that, you will never start any army. There is always someone, who has a complaint why this army is OP and cheating, or that army is a lame one trick pony. That's just the way, the world is. Screw other people's opinions, play what you like
> 
> OT: I was once witness how a kid (around 13 or so) tried to convince his buddy to start 40k. They had a test game in a GW, and this kid just made up rules. His Marines could walk 8 inches instead of 6, because they were (qoute) "genetically altered to run, fight and shoot". He pulled of some of that crap, always hitting on 2+ etc. He cheated on his buddy, while trying to get him into the hobby. What a prick.
> I could convince the shop owner to throw him out and ban that little punk for a month from the store....


I often cheat when playing someone for the first time, but only to their advantage ("forgetting" to use my farseer powers or forgetting to shoot with 1 or 2 squads)

Just to make sure they aren't utterly curbstomped on their first game.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Samules said:


> I often cheat when playing someone for the first time, but only to their advantage ("forgetting" to use my farseer powers or forgetting to shoot with 1 or 2 squads)
> 
> Just to make sure they aren't utterly curbstomped on their first game.


Thats not cheating mate. Thats just having a sense of fair play and being enthusiastic about getting someone new into the game.

You are to be commended sir!:victory:


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

you have fun sometimes when people eaither cheat or forget to remeber the rules. I had some of my guants in combat with a dread and my guants had FNP. So he killed 2 and then i rolled 2 armour saves followed by 2 FNP saves. I failed 1 of them and removed 3 gaunts. I had to explaiun to him a total of 3 times when this happened that i was taking my fearless saves as i knew they couldn't strike back so i went streight to combat resolution.

The best ones are when all of a sudden one persons Vindicator which had had it's battle cannon destroyed now suddenly has a Hunter killer missile. To which i lean to my right and glance at his army list and clal bull...oni.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm, well, the main part about getting a Grey Knight army right now is that you'll be seen as a "fair weather" gamer or a band wagon jumper, because they are a strong list and because just about everyone has a Grey Knight army. 

But... If the army gets you excited about 40k again, by all means get them, enjoy them. They are great models, there's good graphics in the book, and there's some fluff (although it has been ram-rodded as much as the list).


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

The worst cheater I ever faced, wasn't so much a bold-faced cheater, 

but it was 'ard boyz, he played dark eldar, had his units set up before I even got to the table, didn't have his list for me to check, MADE me give him mine, proceeded to keep that copy and ask me where each squad of my guys was every turn as we played. Also wasn't WYS all his vehicles were identical even though they had different equipment...I don't like it when store owners let people play when they shouldn't just to keep business...


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Thats not cheating mate. Thats just having a sense of fair play and being enthusiastic about getting someone new into the game.
> 
> You are to be commended sir!:victory:


I am secondly commending you sir, I think its great to make people feel a little better when playing for the first couple of times, I play orks and often throw in a few less then perfect units to put a few extra killpoints out there...As no one expects me to remember to shoot...hohoho.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

The worst case of cheating that I've had was when I played IG against my mates Chaos. He had a Choas Lord of Nurgle, killed his squad then shot him with las-cannons. Wounded with 1 and he wasn't insta-gibbed. Annoys me to this day because I read the codex and it says MoN dosen't factor for insta-death. 

Other than that I've been called a cheater because I look alot of things up if I find an action fishy. But I don't really understand why looking rules up is a form of cheating.

Oh well!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Ha ha ha...
That's priceless, Moonschwine!
You're considered to be a cheater for trying to clarify a question about the rules by consulting the Rulebook and relevant Codices?
Where do they get these people?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hell yes that's cheating- anything that stops someone playing how they want to play and forces them to use the 'actual rules' is cheating... didn't you know that?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Moonschwine said:


> The worst case of cheating that I've had was when I played IG against my mates Chaos. He had a Choas Lord of Nurgle, killed his squad then shot him with las-cannons. Wounded with 1 and he wasn't insta-gibbed. Annoys me to this day because I read the codex and it says MoN dosen't factor for insta-death.
> 
> *Other than that I've been called a cheater because I look alot of things up if I find an action fishy. But I don't really understand why looking rules up is a form of cheating.*
> 
> Oh well!


I do that a lot, most people at my old FLGS are ok with it!


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

When I first stated out, my friend was teaching me the rules. Unfortunately he didn't seem to fully understand them himself since apperantly scout and infiltrate didn't mean anything important for our battles. Of course, I was the only person with Scouts. But considering he also go assault moves wrong regardless of who attacked, I'm chalking it up to not having read all the new rule book yet.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Coldshrike said:


> When I first stated out, my friend was teaching me the rules. Unfortunately he didn't seem to fully understand them himself since apperantly scout and infiltrate didn't mean anything important for our battles. Of course, I was the only person with Scouts. But considering he also go assault moves wrong regardless of who attacked, I'm chalking it up to not having read all the new rule book yet.


 
Yeah there's a difference between not fully understanding the rules and cheating.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Tim/Steve said:


> Hell yes that's cheating- anything that stops someone playing how they want to play and forces them to use the 'actual rules' is cheating... didn't you know that?


Oh, damn I feel like I wasted all that cash buying my codex and BGB.

Heroic Intervention Deepstriking Deamon Princes with D6 Rejuvenation it is then.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Moonschwine said:


> Oh, damn I feel like I wasted all that cash buying my codex and BGB.
> 
> Heroic Intervention Deepstriking Deamon Princes with D6 Rejuvenation it is then.


 
NOW you're playing the game right


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Moonschwine said:


> Oh, damn I feel like I wasted all that cash buying my codex and BGB.
> 
> Heroic Intervention Deepstriking Deamon Princes with D6 Rejuvenation it is then.


Make sure that you transport that DP in a Stormraven... since, apparently, all chapters should have them. Oh, make it a daemon possessed stormraven, just to keep fluffy.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Alsojames said:


> Yeah there's a difference between not fully understanding the rules and cheating.


I know. But a lot of other people has such stories, and I wanted to tell mine.

It was actually ammusing when I finally got my hands on the BGB and found what I assume was him using old rules. Especially when he got excited when I proved him wrong since some of the new rules worked in his favour.


----------

